# 2008 hunting contest



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I think we should take a tally of ALL the women that signed up to see if we have enough for a team or how close we are.

I know of

*1. Wyldkat
2. Huntinggirl
3. autumnlovr
4. hookedonhunting
5. ERnurse
6. RIVER LADY
7. FlyGirl
8. wildchild*

Did I miss anyone, FEMALE, that signed up?Im not sure how many on a team this year but if we need any 'honorary women' we can use these guys if they signed up.
michigander1, wetlandhunter & spawnsac. They tend to hang out there often.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Nancy,
I'm pretty sure BlueSun7602 has signed up and is also female. I tried to figure this out last year....it's not easy, is it? Anita Dwink had me fooled until I checked some of his posts & confirmed he was a guy.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thats why its being posted here. Im not fully sure via just names also. Just thought we would 'help the guys' along by letting them know who is female that signed up.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm a lady! i signed up!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I think we should take a tally of ALL the women that signed up to see if we have enough for a team or how close we are.
> 
> I know of
> 
> ...


Added Bluesun.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

What contest and where is it. Sorry I haven't been on lately. Been really busy.Can you please fill me in. Thank you


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

skyhawk1 said:


> What contest and where is it. Sorry I haven't been on lately. Been really busy.Can you please fill me in. Thank you


All the info is here http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=95 but the sign-up is closed. They are going to have a waiting list, I think last year they added a couple extra teams. Mostly, folks on the waiting list get slid into teams who have "no-shows".


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

skyhawk1 said:


> What contest and where is it. Sorry I haven't been on lately. Been really busy.Can you please fill me in. Thank you


The waiting list thread has been started....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=250065


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

...and the teams have been announced. They split us up between teams 13 & 16. Looks like it's game on ladies! Let's go kick some butt & come in 1st & 2nd. :evilsmile


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well we didn't get our own team this year.....but at least we are split up between 2differnt ones, so as Autum said.......we will just have to take 1st and 2nd place

Good Luck all !!!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder what the guys thought being paired with us women. I wish michigander1 was on one of them. He is an honorary ( woman ) anyway since he is like always in here. 


Good luck ladies.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

So far it does not seem that they mind to much. Going to be pretty interesting to see how it pans out. I think the ladies are going to kick butt!!! 

Yeah, If Michi would have signed up maybe just maybe we would have made the cut for the "WOMEN'S TEAM" I still think that they are sceeered to have an all women's team....:lol: :lol: It seems like there are 8 people to a team and I do believe we have 8 women signed up. 

Well we will just have to keep track to see how we do regardless, maybe we can keep our own little talley running in here.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah--whats up with that--there are 8 people on a team and we had at least 8 women sign up, but maybe they didnt want to leave a couple off of an all womens team to have to be joined with a team of guys? Thats what I am figuring--or-- they were just too afraid to have us show them how its done 

Lets show them everyone, we have 2 teams to play with now!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going out scouting today in just a little bit


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Guess I should have looked at it that way....

Maybe there were to many females to create just one team. BUT I Like to think that they were toooo sceeeered. LOL

Have fun scouting be sure to report in and let us know what you are seeing out there. 

Went to shoot my new bow yesterday !!! Not sure if I will have it for opener, so I will start off hunting with my Martin. BUT the Hoyt is dead on up to at least 35 yards. Which that is good enough for me for this year, with the weight I am pulling right now, won't try to shoot much further then that anyway.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

:lol:HMMM I think they were just afraid to put us all on one team! :lol: Get out there ladies, do your scouting now! I've been really happy with my bow lately. Hoping to do us proud!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

bluesun7602 said:


> i'm a lady! i signed up!


I actually LOL'd :lol:



I wish you all a great season.


----------

